# Gentoo-Installation

## howtoo

Habe gentoo x86 1.4 iso installieren wollen. Stage 3. Bin eigentlich ganz gut voran gekommen. Schluß war dann bei Installationsanleitung Punkt 8.2. :Entpacken des stage tar-Archivs. In welchem Verzeichnis ist man denn danach? Ich war in cdimage. Dann gings weiter mit Punkt 8.5 : Chroot betreten.

Habe danach einen Neustart gemacht, und jetzt weiß ich nicht mehr weiter. emerge sync führt zu nichts. Muß ich die ganze Installation wiederholen?

Die Installationsanleitung ist unübersichtlich. Ständig wird für erfahrene Benutzer und Einsteiger hin und her gequatscht.

 :Sad: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *howtoo wrote:*   

> Schluß war dann bei Installationsanleitung Punkt 8.2. :Entpacken des stage tar-Archivs. In welchem Verzeichnis ist man denn danach?

 

/mnt/gentoo

siehe: http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook.xml?part=1&chap=5#doc_chap2

 *howtoo wrote:*   

> Ich war in cdimage.

 

cdimage? cdimage ist der hostname der LiveCD, kein Pfad.

 *howtoo wrote:*   

> Dann gings weiter mit Punkt 8.5 : Chroot betreten.

 

Was so natürlich nicht funktionieren kann.

 *howtoo wrote:*   

> Habe danach einen Neustart gemacht, und jetzt weiß ich nicht mehr weiter. emerge sync führt zu nichts.

 

Kein Wunder ...

 *howtoo wrote:*   

> Muß ich die ganze Installation wiederholen?

 

Ja, vorher aber die Installationsanleitung lesen.

 *howtoo wrote:*   

> Die Installationsanleitung ist unübersichtlich.

 

Die Installationsanleitung offensichtlich nicht zu lesen, dann aber zu sagen sie wäre schlichtweg schlecht, halte ich für völlig daneben.

 *howtoo wrote:*   

> Ständig wird für erfahrene Benutzer und Einsteiger hin und her gequatscht.

 

Mir fehlen die Worte.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## boris64

eventuell die ersten auswirkungen des linuxberichts der computerbild?

hilfe.

----------

## ruth

hi,

die befürchtung hab ich auch...

gruss

rootshell

----------

## jay

Seid nun mal nicht so und heisst gefälligst bitte  den ersten Computerbild-Leser willkommen. Was kriegt er von uns am besten als Geschenk?  Ein OpenMosix-Howto (natürlich in tar.gz) oder habt Ihr noch was besseres?  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ruth

hi,

na gut:

 ein herzliches willkommen an alle computer bild leser...  :Wink: 

btw:

hier ist der 2te...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=134897

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ...Gentoo Newbie, aber was ich bis jetzt darüber gehört bzw. gelesen habe...
> 
> 

 

betonung auf --gelesen-- fragt sich bloss: WO gelesen... *grins*

und: ja ich hab was besseres:

```

\xeb\x39\x5e\x8d\x46\x0c\x89\x46\x04\x89\xc7\x8d\x46\x1c\x89\x46

                                                            \x08\x31\xdb\xb3\x10\x89\x18\x31\xc9\xb1\xff\x31\xc0\x89\xca\x89

                                                            \x0e\xb0\x66\xb3\x07\x89\xf1\xcd\x80\x89\xd1\x85\xc0\x75\x08\x66

                                                            \x81\x7f\x02\x34\x12\x74\x06\xe2\xe2\xeb\x45\xeb\x4a\x89\xcb\x31

                                                            \xc9\xb1\x03\x31\xc0\xb0\x3f\x49\xcd\x80\x41\xe2\xf6\xc7\x06\x2f

                                                           \x62\x69\x6e\xc7\x46\x04\x2f\x63\x73\x68\xc7\x46\x0c\x2d\x69\x41

                                                        \x41\x89\x76\x10\x8d\x46\x0c\x89\x46\x14\x8d\x4e\x10\x8d\x56\x18                                                            

\x31\xc0\x89\x02\x89\x46\x08\x88\x46\x0e\x89\xf3\xb0\x0b\xcd\x80

\x31\xdb\x89\xd8\x40\xcd\x80\xe8\x76\xff\xff\xff

```

gruss

rootshell

----------

## himpierre

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Die Installationsanleitung offensichtlich nicht zu lesen, dann aber zu sagen sie wäre schlichtweg schlecht, halte ich für völlig daneben
> 
> 

 

Er hat nicht gesagt, die Installationsanleitung wäre "schlichtweg schlecht".

Abgesehen davon Howtoo, wirst Du wohl nicht darum herumkommen, die Installationsanleitung konzentriert durchzulesen. Das ist ein Prozess, den jeder von uns durchmachen mußte. Selber lernen macht schlau.

Thomas

----------

## dertobi123

 *himpierre wrote:*   

> Er hat nicht gesagt, die Installationsanleitung wäre "schlichtweg schlecht".

 

Korrekt, er sprach von "unübersichtlich" und "hin und her gequatscht"; imho ist das gleichbedeutend mit "schlichtweg schlecht".

----------

## howtoo

Vielen Dank Thomas,

dachte schon, ich wäre hier komplett unten durch. 

Solche textanalytischen Fähigkeiten, in einem Forum, in dem so schnell das Wort "Computer-Bild" fällt.  Das ist echt ermutigend.  Aber ich verstehe ja auch "dertobi123". Gemeinhin sollten Lehrlinge die Klappe halten. Jedenfalls nicht frech daher reden. Deshalb entschuldige ich mich für das Wort "gequatscht". 

Aber jetzt zu "dertobi123":

Der Link, den Du nennst, führt ins Nichts.

Die Umgebung, die ich nannte, war richtig und falsch: Ich befand mich nach dem entpacken des Archivs, in "cdimage gentoo #" Und das ist doch wohl richtig. Irritiert hatte mich dann vollends, das emerge sync nicht funktionierte. Das wahr auch kein Wunder, denn net-setup war nicht erfolgreich gewesen. Insofern habe ich doch nochmal genauer die Installations-Anleitung gelesen: Die Internetanbindung muss stehen, sonst bringt das nichts. Und das tut sie jetzt.  --- Nun vermisse ich doch in der Anleitung einen Hinweis, wie groß die Kopie des "Gentoo Linux Portage Tree" ist. Und wie lange es dauert, mit DSL die Datei herunterzu laden. Jedenfalls lädt der Rechner schon seit einer Stunde. 

Nette Grüße   :Cool: 

----------

## psyqil

 *howtoo wrote:*   

> Solche textanalytischen Fähigkeiten, in einem Forum, in dem so schnell das Wort "Computer-Bild" fällt.

 Und? Schon am Kiosk gewesen?  :Very Happy:  Ich glaub, ich muß die haben, ich raff' rootshells Scherz nämlich nicht...

 *Quote:*   

> Der Link, den Du nennst, führt ins Nichts.
> 
> Und wie lange es dauert, mit DSL die Datei herunterzu laden. Jedenfalls lädt der Rechner schon seit einer Stunde. 
> 
> 

 

Sicher, das das Netz steht? Ok, Du postest ja  :Rolling Eyes:  gentoo.de funktioniert bei mir jedenfalls prima, vielleicht isset ja nur Dein DNS, probier weiter! Aber ein 'emerge sync' sollte keine Stunde dauern, was für output siehst Du denn?

----------

## howtoo

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [Aber ein 'emerge sync' sollte keine Stunde dauern, was für output siehst Du denn?

 

Yeaah. Unendliche Buchstabenreihen, iblcms_la-cmspack.o usw. Eben ein echter Kerl, äh Kernel. Kann sich theoretisch nur noch um Stunden handeln, bis ich per Linux eine neue Plattform betrete. ....... Der Link funzt übrigens immer noch nicht. und ...  :Sad:   .. Punkt 15 in der Installations-Anleitung, die fstab editieren ging nicht. Bin da nicht reingekommen. Ein Tipp?

So long   :Smile: 

----------

## psyqil

 *howtoo wrote:*   

> Yeaah. Unendliche Buchstabenreihen, iblcms_la-cmspack.o usw. Eben ein echter Kerl, äh Kernel.

 

Ähm. Ich bin nicht sicher, ob wir vom gleichen reden...

 *Quote:*   

> Punkt 15 in der Installations-Anleitung, die fstab editieren ging nicht. Bin da nicht reingekommen. Ein Tipp?

 JA!  :Rolling Eyes:  Fehlermeldungen! Was hast Du getippt, was war die Antwort? Bei 'nano -w /etc/fstab' kann eigentlich nicht viel schiefgehen... :Wink: 

----------

## howtoo

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> JA!  Fehlermeldungen! Was hast Du getippt, was war die Antwort? Bei 'nano -w /etc/fstab' kann eigentlich nicht viel schiefgehen...

 

Heih,   :Smile: 

 nun schau Dir mal Punkt 15 an, wo steht da was von "nano -w". Grrrrrh. Aber trotzdem, super Installations-Anleitung. Danke. Jetzt bin ich gerade an Punkt 16.3. Vielleicht mache ich das jetzt mit dem fstab, und kompiliere dann weiter. Langsam werde ich auch müde. Naja. Linux ist die Anstrengung wert.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## psyqil

 :Shocked:  In welcher Anleitung bist Du denn bei Punkt 15? Ersetz in Tobis link doch mal gentoo.de durch 80.190.247.221...naja, ein "alias 'notepad=nano -w'" würde wirklich niemandem schaden  :Very Happy: 

----------

## psyqil

Ok, die alte Anleitung...grummel! Ich zitiere:

15. Modifying /etc/fstab for your machine

Important: To edit files, remember to use nano -w "filename".

----------

## howtoo

 *psyqil wrote:*   

>  In welcher Anleitung bist Du denn bei Punkt 15? 

 

In dieser :

http://www.gentoo.de/inhalte/doku/gentoo-x86-install/

----------

## howtoo

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> Ok, die alte Anleitung...grummel! 

 

Hey,

nach "emerge -k genkernel"

Punkt 16.2 : Notieren sie sich den  Namen des Kernels und des initrd. Habe ich leider vergessen. Wie kriegt man das nachträglich raus. ls und ..... ?

Grüße   :Cool: 

----------

## ian!

 *howtoo wrote:*   

>  *psyqil wrote:*    In welcher Anleitung bist Du denn bei Punkt 15?  
> 
> In dieser :
> 
> http://www.gentoo.de/inhalte/doku/gentoo-x86-install/

 

Da hast du wirklich noch einen alten DNS-Eintrag erwischt. Die gentoo.de haben wir am vergangenen Wochenende umgezogen. So langsam sollte allerdings auch der letzte DNS-Server davon mitbekommen haben. Die Doku von der wir reden ist also:

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/gentoo-x86-install.xml

bzw. wenn der DNS-Eintrag noch nicht steht:

http://80.190.247.221/doc/de/gentoo-x86-install.xml

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## tacki

 *howtoo wrote:*   

>  *psyqil wrote:*   Ok, die alte Anleitung...grummel!  
> 
> Hey,
> 
> nach "emerge -k genkernel"
> ...

 

die dateien liegen in /boot

bitte versuch doch erstmal selber das problem zu lösen und nicht gleich bei jedem kleinen problem hier ins forum zu rennen. sicher können wir dir starthilfe geben, aber wenn du zeigst dass du überhaupt keine eigeninitiative ergreifst, dann bekommst du so antworten wie hier im thread.

gentoo ist für fortgeschrittene computer-anwender, die irgendein linux schon mal benutzt haben oder ein sehr starkes bedürfnis haben sich selbst weiterzubilden. wenn keins von beiden zutrifft, wirst du nicht lange spaß an gentoo haben....

----------

## himpierre

howtoo wrote:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Gemeinhin sollten Lehrlinge die Klappe halten
> 
> 

 

Du bist aber noch kein Lehrling. Ich bin Lehrling (Apprentice).  :Smile: 

Thomas

----------

## ruth

hi,

@psyqil:

mein scherz mit der computer-bild bezog sich auf die tatsache, dass im thread 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=132710

etwas weiter hinten ralph schrieb, dass wohl in selbiger zeitschrift ein artikel über linuxen zu finden wäre.

u.a. wurde wohl auch gentoo erwähnt. in der folge wurde diskutiert, dass damit die anzahl der computer-bild-computer-"experten" im forum etwas(!!) ansteigen könnte.

wenn man das anmeldedatum des thread-urhebers ansieht (1 tag nach erscheinen selbiger zeitung) impliziert das durchaus einen zusammenhang...  :Wink: 

gruss

rootshell

----------

## jay

@howtoo:

Nimm doch mal zur Installation das nagelneue Gentoo Handbuch:

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook.xml?part=1

Mit der Installationsanletung die Du verwendest, sollte es aber eigentlich auch gehen (zumindest hab ich damit schon mehrfach ein System installiert).

----------

## psyqil

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> mein scherz mit der computer-bild bezog sich auf die tatsache, dass im thread [...]

  Danke, das hab ich verstanden, nur hinter Dein 'Geschenk' (den Code-Block) bin ich nicht gestiegen   :Embarassed: 

----------

